
Asynchronous communication tool for distributed teams - rubengt01
https://www.boostcollab.com/
======
rubengt01
Hello everyone

After a few months working on BoostCollab, Ernesto and I are excited to share
it with the community. We are very passionate about remote work and the
potential to democratize opportunities all over the world. We started working
on this project after reading a lot of articles from successful remote
companies and learning how important is asynchronous communication for a
distributed team. Asynchronous communication is key to the success of any
distributed team and yet we are stuck with emails and real-time chats. Then,
we started building something that we wanted for ourselves on our distributed
team. We will love to hear from you.

